# Mouse Trail Javascript



## DZDNTampa (May 27, 2002)

I am looking for a script that would allow me to create a mouse trail on a website with an image I currently have. I am working on a website where the person sales video games systems, from Atari to Xbox, and he wants to have a pac man chasing the mouse cursor on certain pages. I know there are text effects and other scripts that have neat mouse trails, but I haven't found any that has the ability to let you use your own images.... Does anyone know of a script that does this? 

Chris


----------



## chuckf (Oct 10, 2002)

A "mouse trail" is several different size images and the java script displays them in a certain position behind the cursor and the effect you see is a "trail". You need to take your image and put it in several sizes. Look at the script you have and look at the several images and take your pac man image and size it according to those, then either change the name of the images in your script, or simply save them as the file names used by your script and your done.

javascripts.com has tons of these I'm sure.


----------



## DZDNTampa (May 27, 2002)

Thanks chuck, they actually have a pacman trail script there, I will see if that will work.... Thanks Again


----------



## websurfer (Jun 24, 2002)

Try this script,you will need to edit the code with your picturs name instead of "superball.gif" and it will put your image on a black "rubberband effected" string. [Works in IE5+]

More here!


----------

